# من ليديه معلومة عن نظام tetra



## dakanat (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ياجماعة الي عنده اي معلومه عن نظام TETRA:
- تطوير نظام TETRA
- سلبيات النظام وحلول لها
- اهدافه 
- كيفية تطويره
- كيف يتم عمل Design TETRA as a circite


شكراً لكم


----------



## dakanat (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الردود


----------



## dakanat (18 أكتوبر 2009)

أين المهندسين


----------



## prprange (29 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ -dakanat
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكنك تحديد نقاطك الفنيه التي تحب الاستفسار عنها وذلك لان التترا بحر من المعلومات

وستتوالي المعلومات عن التتر

مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## prprange (29 نوفمبر 2009)

النظام الرقمي تيترا Terrestrial Trunked Radio= TETRA هو شبكة رقمية تخدم شبكات اللاسلكي المتنقل الخاصة digital Private Mobile Radio =PMR و شبكات اللاسلكي المتنقل العامة Public Access Mobile Radio =PAMR و بذلك فهي تخدم أكثر من مجال مختلف مثل الشرطة , الإسعاف , رجال الإطفاء , المرور , رجال الأمن , القوات المسلحة , الخدمات العامة , خدمات النقل , الشبكات الخاصة بالأفراد , المصانع , المناجم , إلخ . 



يعطي النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) الفرصة للمنظمات للتفكير بجدية في تطوير طريقة اتصالاتهم . ليتمتع بشبكة متكاملة , واسعة الانتشار , و خدمات لاسلكية تتوافق مع احتياجاتهم .

النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) هو أحد أكثر الأنظمة العملية لنقل الاتصالات الصوتية و المعلومات . فهو يعتمد علي تكنولوجيا متطورة تقدم العديد من المزايا لزيادة كفاءة عملك اليومي بصورة واضحة . 

التصميم المقارب لتصميم الشبكات التي تعمل بالـ ( أي بي بروتوكول ) جعل من السهولة تطوير الشبكة بإضافة التطبيقات المختلفة بسهولة و بتكلفة مناسبة . مهما كانت احتياجاتك النظام الرقمي تيترا (TETRA) يعطي الكثير من الإمكانيات التي تناسبك عن طريق مجموعة شاملة متنوعة من التطبيقات التي تضاف إلي النظام لتجعله حل متكامل شامل لكل احتياجاتك .

يتميز النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) بسرعة إعداد المكالمات , و توفير الاحتياجات الهامة لمجموعات من المستخدمين , و قابلية الاتصال المباشر بين الأجهزة , و نقل المعلومات بأنظمة الباكيت ( Packet ) أو السيركت ( Circuit ) , و يقدم استخدام أمثل للترددات , و يعمل بدرجة عالية من الأمان . 

يستخدم النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) أسلوب Time Division Multiple Access = TDMA بحيث أن كل 4 مستخدمين يخدمهم تردد واحد كل تردد يبعد 25 كيلو هرتز عن التردد المجاور , و ذلك يعطي استخدام أمثل للترددات . قامت منظمة الـ ( إي أر سي ERC ) - قرار رقم 01(96) – بتخصيص حيز الترددات (380 - 383 ) ميجا هرتز و (390 - 393 ) ميجا هرتز ليستخدم للطوارئ في أي نظام اتصال رقمي متنقل في أوروبا . 

و قامت منظمة الـ ( إي أر سي ERC ) - قرار رقم 04(96) – بتخصيص حيز الترددات (410 - 430 ) ميجا هرتز و (870 – 876 / 915 – 921 ) ميجا هرتز و (450 - 470 ) ميجا هرتز و (385 - 390 / 395 – 399.9) ميجا هرتز ليستخدم في أنظمة الاتصال المدنية الرقمية المتنقلة في أوروبا .

يقسم النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) حيز الترددات المتاح إلي مجموعة من القنوات التي تخصص للمستخدمين حسب الطلب . و التنسيق مع الشبكات القومية و العالمية الأخرى ؛ مستخدم النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) يستطيع الاتصال بمستخدمي هذه الشبكات الأخرى . و يتيح النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) اتصال مستخدم بمستخدم أخر و يتيح أيضاً اتصال مستخدم بمجموعة من المستخدمين الموجودين في نطاق تغطية جهاز المستخدم ( بالاتصال المباشر بين الأجهزة دون استخدام البنية التحتية للنظام ) .



النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) مصمم خصيصاً ليوفر لك كل ما تحتاج من اتصالات رقمية . 

فمن خلال جهاز واحد تستطيع أن تجري اتصال مباشر , أو تجري محادثة إلي جهاز متنقل , و أن ترسل رسائل إلي الآخرين . و ذلك يكون أسهل من حمل أكثر من جهاز لإنجاز كل عمل علي حدا . تتيح لك شبكات النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) الاتصال بأي مستخدم يتنقل داخل الشبكة و ذلك في غضون ضغطة زر . و تستطيع أن تتصل بعدد من المستخدمين يصل إلى 100 مستخدم في آنٍ واحد . 

النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) معرف لدي معهد الاتصالات الأوروبي للمعايير القياسية European Telecommunications Standard Institute . و تتميز شبكة النظام الرقمي تيترا ( TETRA ) عن الشبكات الأخري بقدرتها علي إلغاء تأثير الضوضاء و ذلك يجعل الصوت مسموع بوضوح حتي في الاماكن المعروفة بزيادة نسبة الضوضاء فيها مثل المطارات و مواقع البناء .

movable


----------



## stihah (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وياريت لو فيه كتاب او شروحات على الموضوع بتوسع اكتر شويه
واسلوب عرضك للمادة العلمية راااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## musabalam (25 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ايها المهندسون العرب هل يوجد مهندسين متخصصين فى نظام التترا فى هذا المنتدى .
وشكرا .


----------

